

Announcing Apple IIgs System 6.0.2 - EwanToo
http://www.callapple.org/software/announcing-apple-iigs-system-6-0-2/

======
PebblesHD
I'm not sure from the page whether this is a new update or a summary of an
existing one, but in the more likely event that this is new, I'm very
impressed they managed to do it! Pity my SE/30 is running 7.0, its been stuck
there for decades...

~~~
AntiRush
There's always the option to run OpenBSD :P

[http://www.jagshouse.com/openbsd68k.html](http://www.jagshouse.com/openbsd68k.html)

